# Fursuit/tail construction?



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey all. I notice quite a few people here are designers and creators of there own fursuits and tails. I want ask how you all started or got into the creation of suits and tails. I may myself wish to be able to try and construct my own someday but need to know a lot of things on how to etc. Any info would be helpful for a possible newcomer to fursuit/tsil design and creation and also shareing some or your experiences etc would make things more intresting etc.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooh. Good luck. Let's see...I decided to make a fursuit so that I could wear it to conventions rather than some boring cosplay costume. I started with just ears and a tail because I could wear those virtually whenever I wanted. I made tons of mistakes on my first fursuit, which was a pretty nasty-looking (but still somehow cute) fox partial.

By the end of my second set of ears, paws, etc., I figured that I'd gotten the basics down well enough to start selling things. I've always heard people say that they'd love a fursuit but can't afford one, so I'm trying to sell inexpensive fursuits to people that don't have money for professional ones.

If you're going to make your own fursuit, I'd start with the tail. It's the easiest thing to sew, so if you learn how to use your sewing machine with that pattern you can do a better job on the others. The most important things to remember are to leave some padding and to keep track of the fur's direction.

When you sew, some of the fabric is sucked into the seam. If you're a first-time seamstress, leave a good half an inch on each side of the pattern for sewing. As you develop more control over the machine's movements, you can reduce that to a fourth of an inch.

Since you have to flip the fur over in order to sew it, you need to be really careful or else it'll be mismatched. I tore off a corner of paper and drew an arrow to remind myself which way the fur flowed while I was cutting my fullsuit.

Also, don't be afraid to make mistakes! I've made two suits, and I'm still learning. :3


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow. Other than improving in art now i got to learn how to sew to. I think i will get into this field as well but im gonna need a lot of practice. Thanks for that info.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 26, 2010)

You're very welcome. The next time I'm commissioned for a tail, I'm totally going to make a tutorial.


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> You're very welcome. The next time I'm commissioned for a tail, I'm totally going to make a tutorial.



Im definately gonna use that when i can too^-^ Im an artist that feels like being a suitmaker greatly improve my rank and add to my skill. I applaude you and all other Suit/tail makers on a job well done and i hope to join you someday. The design is not the hard part for me but the constuction is going to be hell


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Any other makers or not go something to add?


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't make tails, but Bir makes some pretty cool fluffy ones, although you might something different since your 'sona is a dragon. There's also a tutorial on her normal FA page.


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't make tails, but Bir makes some pretty cool fluffy ones, although you might something different since your 'sona is a dragon. There's also a tutorial on her normal FA page.



Yeah im maybe going to try many types and styles of certain things.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

go to matricies.net she has some good tutorials and a really cute fursuit named Beef Jerky! lol


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> go to matricies.net she has some good tutorials and a really cute fursuit named Beef Jerky! lol



Did not work when i typed it.


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> go to matricies.net she has some good tutorials and a really cute fursuit named Beef Jerky! lol



Ooh I have that site bookmarked! I'll find the URL and post it in a bit. Back to studying!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

really? i just brought it up... weird idk


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> http://www.matrices.net/makingtails.asp



Ok that link worked. Thanks.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

no prob ^-^


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

Why must i pursue everything intresting...i dont know^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

its in a curious dragons nature lol


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> its in a curious dragons nature lol



You know what...i beleive your right^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 26, 2010)

^-^


----------



## quayza (Jan 26, 2010)

From those who have experience wearing suits. How is it like being on the inside?


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm new to this too, so I don't have any tips for you ^.^  Though I will say that sewing isn't very hard.  I would get an inexpensive sewing machine (Brother sells for about $99) and some inexpensive fabric to learn on.  The biggest thing is to figure out which needle to use with each fabric.  I make dog beds and sometimes the fuzzy/furry fabrics rip/tear under certain needles.  
Also learning how much of a seam allowance to leave and to sew straight so it doesn't get skewed (that's my biggest problem).  

But yeah, I would start simple, with a tail.  and then figure out what type of head you want to make, either the foam block method, wire or build up from balaclava.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 27, 2010)

Inside a fursuit, it's hot. That's the biggest thing. Depending on how well it fits, your suit might also be uncomfortable. If it's skin-tight, it'll make you itch. If it's baggy, you might trip over it. It's also much harder to see.

That being said, inside a fursuit you can be whomever you want to be. You can act like an idiot and give people hugs. It has to be one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Inside a fursuit, it's hot. That's the biggest thing. Depending on how well it fits, your suit might also be uncomfortable. If it's skin-tight, it'll make you itch. If it's baggy, you might trip over it. It's also much harder to see.
> 
> That being said, inside a fursuit you can be whomever you want to be. You can act like an idiot and give people hugs. It has to be one of the best feelings ever.



What if found a way to try and intergrade some type of small cooling fan or device in the suit. Im very creative and like to build things. How popular would i become if it worked?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, people already do that. Sorry.


----------



## quayza (Jan 27, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Oh, people already do that. Sorry.



Ok nevermind. Still gonna try myself though.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

I make my own tails. =3  

Let's see.. I never made buttpillow tails. I dunno, I never liked them. But, for Halloween this year, I decided I wanted to be a cat from the musical "Cats." Well, everywhere I looked, I saw yarn tails. So, I made my own, and one day when I was playing with my hair, I thought "I wonder what yarn would do if it was brushed..."

And so was born the beautiful white tail I have hanging from my butt in the link below. =3


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

Bir said:


> I make my own tails. =3
> 
> Let's see.. I never made buttpillow tails. I dunno, I never liked them. But, for Halloween this year, I decided I wanted to be a cat from the musical "Cats." Well, everywhere I looked, I saw yarn tails. So, I made my own, and one day when I was playing with my hair, I thought "I wonder what yarn would do if it was brushed..."
> 
> And so was born the beautiful white tail I have hanging from my butt in the link below. =3



Nice^-^ Someday i can make those too.


----------

